# Baby Rabbits!



## Steve Buce (4 Apr 2020)

Some of my baby rabbit snails living it up with the blue dreams


----------



## dean (4 Apr 2020)

Nice photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2020)

Those are awesome, let me know if you selling any! Would be interested in a couple of these


----------



## Steve Buce (7 Apr 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Those are awesome, let me know if you selling any! Would be interested in a couple of these



I’ll see how many there are and let u know


----------



## zozo (7 Apr 2020)

Indeed very cartoonish snails.  

They seem to be Viviparous = Livebearers, but only give birth to 1 baby at the time.


----------



## Steve Buce (7 Apr 2020)

zozo said:


> Indeed very cartoonish snails.
> 
> They seem to be Viviparous = Livebearers, but only give birth to 1 baby at the time.



They are male and female snails apparently 

Had the adults over 2 years, good in a shrimp tank, lots of poop that the shrimp enjoy


----------



## Steve Buce (7 Apr 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Those are awesome, let me know if you selling any! Would be interested in a couple of these


----------



## Paul27 (7 Apr 2020)

Do they seem to bother plants?


----------



## Steve Buce (7 Apr 2020)

Paul27 said:


> Do they seem to bother plants?



Not bothered my buce or anubias, but i believe they are partial to java fern


----------



## zozo (8 Apr 2020)

Does anybody know why they are called rabbit snails? With one baby per birth, they don't really seem to live up to their name.


----------

